# Outdoor Bluetooth Speakers



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has, are can recommend a good quality sounding outdoor speaker. I appreciate any help.


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

Not sure what your budget is but I picked up a system last year from Sonance that uses a Sonos amp. The Sonos amp connects with your wifi network and you can sync multiple amps together to run different zones. With it working on my wifi network I can quickly send audio from my smartphone to one or multiple Sonos zones from anywhere on my property I get a wifi signal. I have one amp driving 6 speaker and one sub around my pool area.

But if you're still thinking portable Bluetooth, look into the Ecobox. It bumps pretty hard, has a big run time on its battery and you can sync multiple ecoboxs together for some big surround sound. I have one we use camping and have a couple friends with their soundbars we've synced up together around the campsite.

For small spaces like a hotel room, there's lots of options but I have a JBL that's been really reliable and can survive being dropped in the pool


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sounds like a winner. Nothing better than good sound around the pool. Thanks for the info I'll check into it.


----------



## violar (Nov 8, 2021)

Choose among:

UE Megaboom 3
Bose SoundLink Color II
Anker SoundCore Rave Neo
JBL Flip 4
Bose Soundlink Micro


----------

